# Drive belt replacement



## f6dragonrider (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a Yard-Man Lawn Tractor Model 615 and I need to replace the transmission drive belt. I removed the bolt from the pulley that is attached to the electric clutch and engine but pulley would not come off with reasonable effort. Advice on how to remove the pulleys would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

